# Maple TRC.........1st attempt



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

This was my first go at making replacement TRCs. I usually buy them. The maple cover it self looks cool with the carved top but unfortunately it doesn't look that great on the mahogany headstock of my SCtrem. I built a mahogany cover as well which matches up better but it's going to take some sanding and a lot of poly to get it as glossy as the headstock. I'm also making an attempt at maple p/u rings but am finding it difficult (1 out of 4 didn't break while cutting them out). If anybody has any tips for a beginner I'm all ears.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks real classy- nice work.
bit of gloss poly or lacquer on there, buff it with a piece of denim, itll shine right up.
or for a better match to the headstock, try some zinsser bullseye amber shellac- canadian tire carries it-
you apply it with a rag, itlle give the wood a darker tint- then buff it out to shine-


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

that would look better in Rosewood or walnut .... but that's just me. As far as pickup covers.... only hint is not ... unless you like getting frustrated,


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> that would look better in Rosewood or walnut .... but that's just me.


 I still have some rosewood left from the covers I had made. I'll cut one up and see how it looks.








[/IMG]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Those look quite nice.
I love wood parts on a guitar--which is part of the reason one of my dream guitars is Gibson's limited edition "THE Les Paul." It had wood mounting rings, toggle switch and ring, volume & tone knobs, pickguard etc. (Later ones made started adding some plastic in as they under prepared the wood parts.)

It won't work on all guitars, but when it does work--it really works.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

zontar said:


> Those look quite nice.
> I love wood parts on a guitar--which is part of the reason one of my dream guitars is Gibson's limited edition "THE Les Paul." It had wood mounting rings, toggle switch and ring, volume & tone knobs, pickguard etc. (Later ones made started adding some plastic in as they under prepared the wood parts.)
> 
> It won't work on all guitars, but when it does work--it really works.


I understand that there's obvious reasons a guitar manufacturer would have for putting plastic parts on their guitars ($) but I have always thought it made even a $3000 guitar look cheap.

I didn't make any of these parts but here's a shot of my 24 Custom. I'm trying to give my SC trem A similar make over without having to buy the parts. I dont have a before shot but here's the after shots:








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

I actually had these parts made fairly cheap. After I sold the stock hardware and p/u's on ebay, the whole conversion only cost $60. That includes the maple/ebony knobs & TRC, maple rings, ebony covers and ebony phase II tuners.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

b-u-t-ful work (showoff) you must have the patience of a saint...na wait a minute....guitars/saints?
cheers
RIFF


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Metal#J#--that looks great!
I'm tempted to try that myself with wood I have around or scraps I could scrounge off my dad. (And use his tools...)


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

I'll post some more pics when I'm done.

J


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't made wooden pickup rings yet but are you trying to make each one seperately?

Have you tried making a few out of one block of wood? Getting the outside dimensions finished first, drill the screw holes, mortise/rout out the inside, then cut it with a bandsaw(or something similar) into the seperate parts?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

fullscale said:


> I haven't made wooden pickup rings yet but are you trying to make each one seperately?
> 
> Have you tried making a few out of one block of wood? Getting the outside dimensions finished first, drill the screw holes, mortise/rout out the inside, then cut it with a bandsaw(or something similar) into the seperate parts?


That might work..........but the material I have to work with is already the same thickness of the plastic rings. Although there is one problem I can see happening with that idea is that the flame or figure will change or disappear alltogehter somewhere in the middle of a larger block. 

I did manage to get a couple rings finished. I made a maple toggle for the switch as well. I'm looking to buy a lathe so I can make some knobs.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks good. I've been wanting to make a new truss rod cover out of rosewood for my Charvette after removing the tremolo lock setup on the headstock. Did you use veneer wood for the cover or what thickness?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

fullscale said:


> Looks good. I've been wanting to make a new truss rod cover out of rosewood for my Charvette after removing the tremolo lock setup on the headstock. Did you use veneer wood for the cover or what thickness?


The maple is solid 1/8" but the rosewood cavity covers came from a 3 piece veneer. I found the veneer (being sold as a 1/8" bookmatched acoustic guitar back) on ebay for $6+ shipping. If all that you need is a piece big enough for a trc, pm me your address and I'll send it to you.

J


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!!!!:bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice rings.

I'm considering something like that for my Iceman--the corner of one ring is cracked, and they're slightly bigger than the standard size--and I haven't found one that'll work on it-so making my own might be the best option.

Contrasting wood knobs would look great.


----------

